# Anybody got a Cannondale Chase?



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

I looked over on the Cannondale board but didn't see much discussion about the Chase, and the search seems to be disabled right now.

This Chase frame looks pretty sweet. Like the Eddie Van Halen paint scheme too...
https://www.cannondale.com/bikes/08/cusa/model-8AFSDJFR.html


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

The chainstays on the Chase are too long for my tastes, especially if you don't get their highest-end model (which shrinks it by an inch!). That said, Aaron Chase rips on one, and they are nice and light weight. I think they would make great 4x bikes, but I would prefer a shorter CS for street and dj riding. (Disclaimer: They may have altered the geometry for 2008, last time I looked at the geo was 2007 models...)


----------



## jitybug (Sep 26, 2007)

I have an older model Chase that i'm currently trying to get rid of. Comming from a bmx background the chainstays are too long for my liking. ALL the new 08" Chase models have short chainstay's, so you'll be good if you buy any of them!:thumbsup:


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Not great for a street ride. But it's pretty versatile.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

just curious on what aspects of the frame you think make it not very good on the street? not talkin smack but just curious.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

The Dude said:


> just curious on what aspects of the frame you think make it not very good on the street? not talkin smack but just curious.


It's a little longer in the stays, feels a little more relaxed. I like how the bike feels on the big jumps and drops.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

I road the Chase 07 durring the summer, (not sure wich one but it was the one with white and green) it did feel kind of relaxed but to be honest I think it would be fine for street. It has somewhat similer geo to the STP.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

I saw Aaron Chase riding his at a skate park in NH and he seemed to ride street on it pretty well :cornut:


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

XSL_WiLL said:


> It's a little longer in the stays, feels a little more relaxed. I like how the bike feels on the big jumps and drops.


fair 'nuff :thumbsup:


----------



## i like downhill (May 15, 2004)

I had a Chase for a while and I must say I liked it ALOT. All I did was ride street and park with it, and it was great. The chainstays on mine were longer than the Chase 1 frame for this year so with that in mind I can only imagine how dope that bike rides now.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

The Dude said:


> fair 'nuff :thumbsup:


Certainly not a BAD street ride... just could be better. Overall, I do like the bike.


----------

